# Health Coach Coding and Billing



## Anitha Lingala (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi,

Can someone help me with the billing of services provided by health coaches:

Can they provide services like the other non-physician practitioners applying the incident to billing rules to Medicare

Can they provide the services over the phone and bill 

Can we use the CPT codes 97401-97404 ; 98966-98968; 96150-96155; and 97802-97804.

What documentation is required and what certification is mandatory for them to provide the above, please guide.  We have coaches in the Insomnia Clinic and need some guidance.

Thanks,
Anitha Lingala, CPC, CPMA


----------



## hrsmith23 (Sep 15, 2016)

I am also looking for some information regarding how to bill for Health Coaches.

Does anybody know?

Thank you,
Heather Smith


----------

